# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  MANEJO DE QUINUA SIN RESIDUOS: PRODUCTOS PARA DESINTOXICAR LA PLANTA

## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimados Productores de Quinua, se conoce que hoy en día las PRODUCCIONES de Quinua están siendo rechazadas o compradas, previo analisis, a un precio por debajo del mercado *por encontrar residuos no permitidos en la semilla*, ocasionado por un mal manejo del cultivo, por desconocimiento de pesticidas, herbicidas al momento de curar plagas y enfermedades.  Nosotros brindamos asesoría técnica con el fin de que su cultivo al termino de la cosecha *no tenga residuos tóxicos* que impidan su comercialización, con nuestros productos y un tratamiento específico logramos desintoxicar y eliminar restos de cualquier pesticida que tenga su cultivo, por lo que usted podrá vender sin ningún problema su producto. Solo contáctenos y solucionamos su problema.  Ing. Richard Delgado AstonitasTemas similares: A PROPÓSITO DE RESIDUOS VIOLATORIOS DE PLAGUICIDAS EN EL CULTIVO DE LA QUINUA Artículo: Chiclayo: muestran alternativas para manejo agroeconómico de la quinua II CURSO REGIONAL "GESTION PARA EL MANEJO DE RESIDUOS SOLIDOS -POLITICAS Y ESTRATEGIAS DE MITIGACIÓN Inauguran planta de tratamiento de residuos sólidos en Cajamarca Reactivarán planta de reciclaje de residuos sólidos en provincia lambayecana de Ferreñafe

----------


## Carlos Valenzuela

Sería bueno que quienes tiene noticias y conocimiento in situ y con conocimiento de causa de que comenten y compartan con todos sobre lo que esta pasando con la quinua. El precio de multiplicó por 3 o4 en 2 años y todos o muchos sembraron, y hasta en la costa. Siendo un cultivo de sierra. Consecuencia, precios en caída y cosechas no aceptadas o recibidas. Comewnte por favor, que ha pasado em majes, en Chiclayo, que está pasando con la quinua de la cista. No es la misma calidad que la de la sierra. Así todos sabremos y no cometeremos los mismos errores con otros cultivos. Porque un agricultor de verdad, prueba con varios productos y no se centra en uno solo. Así todo aprenderemos mas y tendremos experiencia. Yo por ejemplo, estoy bien informado con la Sacha Inchi y puedo comentar algunas cosas, pero no todo.

----------

